# How to ollie?!?



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

if the board is slipping out in front of you then youre leaning back ttoo much.

Also, Ollieing isnd simply jumping up with both feet. you hav e to pull up with your front foot first, then extend your back foot and use the board as a spring to pop you into the air. You get much higher ollieing than you do just jumping up with both feet.


----------



## NickCap (Feb 21, 2011)

PanHandler said:


> if the board is slipping out in front of you then youre leaning back ttoo much.
> 
> Also, Ollieing isnd simply jumping up with both feet. you hav e to pull up with your front foot first, then extend your back foot and use the board as a spring to pop you into the air. You get much higher ollieing than you do just jumping up with both feet.


Thanks man...


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

youtube bro. youtube.


----------

